# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  RoamAbout Enterasys σε εκπληκτικά χαμηλή τιμή

## dti

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 2057070321

Η δημοπρασία στο e-bay τελειώνει σε 23 ώρες από τώρα.

Μπορούμε να κάνουμε προσφορά από *$ 22 ΜΟΝΟ!*

Οποιος ενδιαφέρεται και δεν έχει account στο e-bay, ας μου πει να κάνω εγώ προσφορά...

----------


## alexanio

Εγώ μόλις χτύπησα 2  ::  

Δαμιανέ να συνεννοηθούμε με τον τύπο να μας τις στείλει πακέτο όλες μαζί να μην πληρώνουμε χωριστά τα έξοδα μεταφοράς δεν έχει νόημα  ::

----------


## Maax

> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2057070321
> 
> Η δημοπρασία στο e-bay τελειώνει σε 23 ώρες από τώρα.
> 
> Μπορούμε να κάνουμε προσφορά από *$ 22 ΜΟΝΟ!*
> 
> Οποιος ενδιαφέρεται και δεν έχει account στο e-bay, ας μου πει να κάνω εγώ προσφορά...


Wxxx pali afragkoi 8a meinoume  ::   ::  
Damianeeeeeeeee ee 3ereis esy  ::  
Xtypa 2 gia mena mia pou den exw account  ::  kai ta vriskoume

----------


## harisk

> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2057070321
> 
> Η δημοπρασία στο e-bay τελειώνει σε 23 ώρες από τώρα.
> 
> Μπορούμε να κάνουμε προσφορά από *$ 22 ΜΟΝΟ!*
> 
> Οποιος ενδιαφέρεται και δεν έχει account στο e-bay, ας μου πει να κάνω εγώ προσφορά...


Ενδιαφέρομαι για μία dti

----------


## dti

*Νενικήκαμεν!*  ::  
H προσφορά μας $ 30,26 ήταν και η τιμή με την οποία αγόρασαν όλοι. 
Τα ταχυδρομικά είναι συνολικά $5 με τις κάρτες του alexanio.

Maax, harisk & alexanio θέλετε pigtails για τις κάρτες; 
Το fab-corp τα έχει σε προσφορά $15 για το weekend...
Πείτε μου το συντομότερο δυνατό!

----------


## Maax

> *Νενικήκαμεν!*  
> H προσφορά μας $ 30,26 ήταν και η τιμή με την οποία αγόρασαν όλοι. 
> Τα ταχυδρομικά είναι συνολικά $5 με τις κάρτες του alexanio.
> 
> Maax, harisk & alexanio θέλετε pigtails για τις κάρτες; 
> Το fab-corp τα έχει σε προσφορά $15 για το weekend...
> Πείτε μου το συντομότερο δυνατό!



Nai Damiane 2 pigtails 8elw

----------


## alexanio

Ναι Δαμιανέ είμαι 2 θέσεις πάνω από εσένα  ::  
Εσύ ήσουν ο τελευταίος  ::  

Πρέπει να στείλουμε όμως και email στον τύπο να μην μας χρεώσει 2 φορές για τα ταχυδρομικά ή μήπως του έστειλες ήδη και το έγραψες αυτό για τα $5 γιατί κανονικά έπρεπε να είναι $5.5.

Όσο για τα pigtails κι εγώ ναι θέλω και 2 pigtails, καθώς και άλλα 2 rp-sma σε n male για τις zoomair μου, αν γίνεται, άσχετα με την τιμή τους (νομίζω $22)  ::

----------


## ggeorgan

Παρακολουθούσα eBay και όχι AthensWireless και έχασα πολλές συνέχειες. Το ψυλλιάστηκα πως παίζουν και Ρωμιοί από μερικά αποκαλυπτικά nicknames. Πολύ καλή η ομαδική συμμετοχή. Έχω πάρει έξι κάρτες από τον ίδιο προς 35$ την μία. Θέλουν, όμως, λίγο δουλειά και Win98 για να τροποποιηθούν και να παίξουν σωστά σαν γνήσιες Orinoco/Lucent, ει δε μή σε peer-to-peer mode δεν παίζουν καθόλου ή άσχημα. Βλ. και σχετικό post μου και εδώ http://www.uglybugger.org/source-enterasys2orinoco.php3 .
Αν έχει κανείς Apple με ευρύχωρο slot (εγώ έχω πρόσβαση σε ένα, αλλά στενό), μπορούμε να δοκιμάσουμε να τις κάνουμε από silver gold. Στο Γαλλικό site για το ασύρματο δίκτυο του Παρισιού περιγράφεται η μέθοδος, η νέα αυτή φιλοσοφική λίθος !
Εγκυκλοπαιδικώς, η φιλοσοφική λίθος έιναι η μέθοδος που αναζητούσαν οι αλχημιστές για να κάνουν τα κοινά μέταλλα χρυσάφι.
Τέλος πάντων, ό, τι θέλετε και μπορείτε, κάνετε post ή e-mail.

----------


## dti

Τελικά η προσφορά για τα pigtails στο fab-corp τελείωσε και δεν προλάβαμε.
Ομως, παρήγγειλα μία δεκάδα σε χαμηλότερη από το συνηθισμένο τιμή ($ 18,5 το καθένα). 
Οσα περισσέψουν θα τα κρατήσουμε για παρακαταθήκη  :: 

Alexanio εντάξει και τα pigtails για τις zoomair.

Με την ευκαιρία χτύπησα και μία omni 12 dbi που την έχει ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ με έκπτωση 50% (τιμή $ 99.99).

Η παραγγελία δόθηκε με τη διεύθυνσή μου στην Ελλάδα απευθείας καθώς ο φόρος που ισχύει στη Florida και τα ταχυδρομικά από Florida σε Ελλάδα ήταν τα ίδια με το κόστος αποστολής κατευθείαν ($ 51,6).
Ρώτησα επίσης μήπως μπορούμε να συνδυάσουμε στην αποστολή και την προσφορά τους στο e-bay για τις 10 grid και περιμένω απάντηση το απόγευμα.

----------


## dti

Ε, λοιπόν μου απάντησαν αμέσως  ::  :
*ΝΑΙ* γίνεται με κόστος μόλις $45 επιπλέον στα ταχυδρομικά.

Αντε, θα τις πάρουμε και τις 10 grid.  ::  

Μόνο ετοιμάστε τα χρήματα γιατί η πιστωτική μου έχει φθάσει στα όριά της  ::

----------


## harisk

> *Νενικήκαμεν!*  
> Maax, harisk & alexanio θέλετε pigtails για τις κάρτες; 
> Το fab-corp τα έχει σε προσφορά $15 για το weekend...
> Πείτε μου το συντομότερο δυνατό!


Θέλω και εγώ 2 pigtail

----------


## alexanio

> Με την ευκαιρία χτύπησα και μία omni 12 dbi που την έχει ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ με έκπτωση 50% (τιμή $ 99.99).


Καλά δεν είναι 50% αλλά τέλος πάντων είναι η καλύτερη τιμή που υπάρχει γενικά!  ::  

Οπότε αν είναι ισχύει ακόμα η προσφορά και είναι δυνατόν να μπει στην παραγγελία μας, Δαμιανέ θα ήθελα κι εγώ μία 12άρα!  ::

----------

